# Black Water Fanned Tele Build



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm having Aaron at Black Water Guitars build me a neck for a dedicated F-E full-fifths guitar. It'll have gold locking Hipshot tuners.

Aaron's CAD:






Here's the neck wood on the right (maple stringers will be added):





Here's the fretboard wood on the left:


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Sep 7, 2012)

Aaron's a cool guy. Really skilled and talented, and pretty humble.

Did he ever get his showroom set up in the front of his shop?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 7, 2012)

No clue, I'm 3+ hours away.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Sep 7, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> No clue, I'm 3+ hours away.




Ah, so you've never been by his shop.

On my way back to Dallas from a business trip in Austin, I stopped by his shop. This was several months ago. He spent several hours showing me around.

He produces some real quality work.

Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice. What kind of wood is the FB? I like that.


----------



## ElRay (Sep 7, 2012)

Gotta +rep for the Full 5ths. 

What scales are you looking at? I've been planning a build for ages, and I've mocked-up both at 24-1/2" to 26-1/2" or 24-1/2" to 27". I'll do a check on the string tensions/gauges and then decide on the 2" or the 2-1/2" fan.

Ray


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm going crazy: 25.5-28.625", I've been playing the printout and quite like it (I'm sure it'll be slightly different on the real deal but for me it's quite nice).

The woods are figured ebony neck and figured Katalox heart and sapwood fretboard.


----------



## ElRay (Sep 9, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> ... 25.5-28.625" ...



That's what I was looking at for the longest time -- Especially when I was playing in all Major 3rds. Four frets in first position at 28.625" was my maximum finger span. 

Since then, I've realized that M3rds doesn't work well with "Me, Myself & I" playing and I'm transitioning to the "Steve Tibbetts" (CGDGBE) tuning. So, I've been wanting to differentiate the bass from the treble as much as I can without going to split pick-ups. That's why I mocked-up fretboards with "short scale" trebles and "long scale" bass strings.

Ray


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 19, 2012)

A mockup of the body it may go on:


----------



## skeels (Sep 20, 2012)

Fanned telly- sweet!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes, it's going to be sexy.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, this is turning into a full-blown BWGC build. ABM bridges are on their way.


----------



## Levi79 (Oct 5, 2012)

This is going to be insane.


----------



## XEN (Oct 5, 2012)

Full 5ths? NICE!!! Looking forward to hearing it!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 8, 2012)

I've got a few tricks up my sleeve for this build; as soon as I get more pics/details from Aaron I'll post them.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm also a current Black Water customer...his stuff is fantastic! Really excited to see this come along


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 31, 2012)

Small Update:


----------



## Fiction (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't think I'd ever get the hang of full fifths on guitar, I've had just three strings tuned to fifths and hated it.

But, this is looking quite interesting, I can tell it's gonna be awesome!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 1, 2012)

Playing in fifths takes a while to get used to, but once you do it's quite cool.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 1, 2012)

I love it!

It looks pretty similar to an idea I've been kicking around with:


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 2, 2012)

Here's a photoshop of a Mayones to give an idea of the finish I'm going for:


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 2, 2012)

^ ooo fuck i want that so bad


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 3, 2012)

A few shots from the shop of my build.

Neck:





Neck and Body:





Neck and Back of Body:





Fingerboard:


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 4, 2012)

What kind of wood is that for the fretboard?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 4, 2012)

Fingerboard is Katalox.


----------



## Khoi (Nov 4, 2012)

that fretboard O_____O

where did you find a piece like that?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 4, 2012)

https://www.cookwoods.com/lumber-site/shop/category/katalox/


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 20, 2012)

Update:


----------



## Winspear (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks great!! And a fan more angled than my fan? I am a fan of that


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 20, 2012)

3 1/8" fan on 6 should be fun.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 20, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> 3 1/8" fan on 6 should be fun.



It's pretty much 0.1" more per string than my 4.5" 9er.
The 9 is the only fan I've played and it's pretty extreme. Feels completely comfortable though! I'm not sure I'd want to go any further (which is funny seen as this is PERFECTLY fine) but such a slight increase should be very manageable.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 20, 2012)

I've heard that my fan is rather extreme too, but for tuning in full fifths it's the only way to balance the tension on the strings with "normal" gauges IMO.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 20, 2012)

i have a very similar fretboar, with the bright sapwood and everything. I love an interesting and classy fretboard!


----------



## Zado (Nov 20, 2012)

Dangerous topic,definitely dangerous


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 22, 2012)

A couple more from Aaron's FB page:


----------



## Birdman (Nov 22, 2012)

OMG


----------



## geeman8 (Nov 22, 2012)

This is just beyond amazing!! Tele + Fanned Fret = F%&#ing AWESOME!!!!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 22, 2012)

It's going to get refretted with Evo fretwire to boot.


----------



## skeels (Nov 22, 2012)

Love it man!


----------



## rifftrauma (Nov 22, 2012)

I was at a toss up between Skervesen and Blackwater and I ended going up with Skervesen, but after seeing some of the work Aaron has been putting out recently I may need to get back in touch with him. Let us know how everything turns out, when I was in contact with him he was very very responsive and that goes a long way IMHO. Keep us updated, looks awesome thus far good sir.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 8, 2013)

An update - now featuring Evo fretwire:


----------



## Altar (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks awesome. Been following on the W for a while.


----------



## Watty (Jan 8, 2013)

Man, that sapwood is really deep looking; KILLER piece.


----------



## kruneh (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks sick, love that fretboard!


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 9, 2013)

Loving the woods used for this build! Excellent looking guitar.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 2, 2013)

A look at the base color:


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

That is going to be absolutely sick; you said blue grain, right?

Edit: JK, that is blue, isn't it...lol


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 2, 2013)

That is a very nice blue. I want to see morrreeee.


----------



## mcd (Feb 2, 2013)

I just nailed down my tele7 specs this week with Aaron, this is not helping my gas at all!

looks great man!


----------



## engage757 (Feb 2, 2013)

My GOd. This is gonna be EPIC.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 2, 2013)

Trust me my GAS is extremely high, I'm so close to taking one of his 8s.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 18, 2013)

Got clear?


----------



## joebalaguer (Feb 18, 2013)

This is going to be sick! Love the choice on the blue/black grain stain, and the heartwood/sapwood FB!


----------



## Watty (Feb 18, 2013)

Good to see this one getting some love man! I'm also digging Aaron's new pic upload schedule; all it takes is that pic every day or two to keep everyone happy and utterly enchanted with his work.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm super excited with how the finish turned out, it's going to be over the top with the hardware.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 18, 2013)

This build is delicious.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 18, 2013)

The tele is basically exactly how I would do a swamp ash body guitar if I didn't go for any fancy tops. 

The more I see of this thread, the sadder I get because I haven't been able to get the funds for any sort of build from blackwater! I still want/need a neck for my Jem but college is still draining my wallet. I really wanted to order around last christmas too


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 18, 2013)

Just save up and pay over time while you wait for your build to start; it's worth it.


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 18, 2013)

Amazing build! Psyched to see the finished product!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 15, 2013)

Here are some completed images; I wasn't able to drive to Austin this week so I'll be going next Wednesday:


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 15, 2013)

Saw this on the BW Facebook page. Turned out gorgeous!


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 15, 2013)

The new "plate" design on the headstock is pretty classy.


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 16, 2013)

Saw this on fbook. Dude... absolutely STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## explosivo (Mar 16, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> The new "plate" design on the headstock is pretty classy.


It's actually the original plate design. It's just rare that I have a headstock big enough to use it on :x


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 16, 2013)

explosivo said:


> It's actually the original plate design. It's just rare that I have a headstock big enough to use it on :x



Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Robtheripper (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow. That is beautiful.....Id make a shrine for that for when im not playing it


----------



## Polythoral (Mar 16, 2013)

I must restate what I said on the Facebook page: That back looks SO nice.


----------



## quoenusz (Mar 16, 2013)

awesome!


----------



## blanco (Mar 16, 2013)

Thats gorgeous, the fretboard looks awesome. Love the inlay as well really classy.


----------



## hiltz171jim (Mar 17, 2013)

I died.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 18, 2013)

That's insane!


----------



## joebalaguer (Mar 20, 2013)

Look great! Congrats!


----------



## Curt (Mar 20, 2013)

That looks amazing!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 20, 2013)

It is quite amazing played acoustically, as it's very loud for such a small body. I can't wait to dial it in on the POD and record a little bit with it, Diamond Eyes for starters anyone?


----------



## Khoi (Mar 20, 2013)

ThePhilosopher said:


> It is quite amazing played acoustically, as it's very loud for such a small body. I can't wait to dial it in on the POD and record a little bit with it, Diamond Eyes for starters anyone?



did you pick it up today? how is it?! NGD?!!


----------



## Frank_Domine (Mar 20, 2013)

Fuckin' awesome mate...! :O


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 20, 2013)

I did pick it up today, NGD will wait until this weekend. It'll need a little bit of adjustment after the trip in the car, but it's gnarly. Took it to GC and screwed with them a wee bit.


----------



## Azreal (Mar 20, 2013)

can anyone tell me how to do a dye finish like that?


----------



## explosivo (Mar 20, 2013)

Azreal said:


> can anyone tell me how to do a dye finish like that?


Magic. 

Start with an open-pore wood, sandblast the grain back, apply base color, apply colored grain filler, clear coat. Pretty simple 


ThePhilosopher: Enjoy the hell out of that thing, my friend!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 24, 2013)

Check Post #84 for the vid.


----------



## Watty (Mar 24, 2013)

Did the audio not sync up right? Seems you're a bit ahead of the beat from what I can hear.

Regardless, sick that you can cover that on a 6 string; that fan is monstrous!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah, I'm terrible at syncing audio and video.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 25, 2013)

A new version is going up now:


----------



## Tordah (Mar 26, 2013)

Mmmm, this one's MUCH better. Looks great buddy.

Tell me, how hard is it adapting to all-fifths?

EDIT: Wait, judging by the tag below your name...you've done it before...


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 26, 2013)

It's fun for me, I like fifths quite a bit. you really just have to get used to the symmetry of the notes and chords and it's really quite easy.


----------



## Watty (Mar 26, 2013)

Second version kicks ass, tone sounds a bit closer to the song too. Really deep and almost musically hollow. I forget, was that one of Aaron pups?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 26, 2013)

No, it has a deathbar 7 in it. I didn't change the patch at all, I think the lack of phase because it's actually on time helped out the tone some.


----------

